

​Your Porn Is Watching You - mambodog
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/your-porn-is-watching-you

======
mastax
> Thirty million Americans ​regularly watch porn online, according to the Wall
> Street Journal. That’s a lot more than fess up to it, even in anonymous
> surveys: In 2013, just ​12 percent of people asked copped to watching
> internet porn at all.

12% of 318 million is 38 million. Seems about right.

